# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Horloge analogique sur le bureau image de votre choix dans le cadran

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : horloge analogique sur le bureau image de votre choix dans le cadran

Je ne connais pas l'auteur de cette horloge mais c'est trs bien fait 

l'horloge se positionne  sur le bureau ou en avant plan sur un programme,

elle accepte le cliquer/ glisser, elle dispose d'une alarme et l'on peut intgrer l'image de son choix dans le cadran.



Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Mic**

Trs bien, il y aussi une option pour crer des alarmes journalires, et des plages horaires en cliquant avec le bouton droit sur l'horloge

----------


## ALWEBER

Bonjour, c'est assez facile d'en faire une en FMX

----------

